

Link Battle: URL shortener for A/B tests - DanielRibeiro
http://www.linkbattle.com/

======
ericcj
The auto-targetting by geo, time, and user agent is pretty great. Brief
article: [http://www.getwakefield.com/2012/03/23/may-the-odds-be-
ever-...](http://www.getwakefield.com/2012/03/23/may-the-odds-be-ever-in-your-
sites-favor/)

------
itsmrabraham2u
Nice! I was just talking with my manager about we need a better way to test
pages. This is going to be great for our eCommerce landing pages. Great work!

------
conductrics
I put this together - feel free to give any feedback.

~~~
dkador
Looks awesome, nice work.

